# [Indian NR] Ashwin Ramesh: 57.84 Megaminx single



## kunparekh18 (Jan 8, 2014)

India's first sub-1:00 single. Congrats Ashwin!


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 24, 2014)

I was the judge  at the next table


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 24, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> I was the judge  at the next table



Nobody cares. Also tactful bump.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 24, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 24, 2014)

India <3


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> India <3



Let's go to an Indian comp <3


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Let's go to an Indian comp <3



It would be awesome if you UK cubers could book a flight together and come to an Indian comp


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 24, 2014)

And we could have a social night


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Let's go to an Indian comp <3



:'( sarcasm :'(


----------



## Iggy (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice solve!


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Not bad


----------

